# Cake and eat it



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I either have a very small Vizlsa,or this is a massive cake ;D....I know Darcy is small, but I never knew she was that small..


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

lurking in the shadows..
8)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's all about perspective. Once Darcy eats that cake, she'll appear much bigger and the cake, microscopic.


----------

